# Can a female betta get pregnant with other fish?



## hush956 (Jun 14, 2013)

I dont know the answer if anyone can tell me, I have a female betta in a 10gal tank who looks like has gotten big over the days. In the tank i have a guppy, 3platys, a black mollie, 2 tetras, albino catfish (alge eater) and ghost shrimp. Heres a few photos. Recently i was cleaning the tank and i found 2 baby platys.


----------



## hush956 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

The baby platys came from two of your 3 platys would be my guess....!


----------



## hush956 (Jun 14, 2013)

Can bettas get pregnant with other type of fish tho or only male bettas?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Bettas aren't livebearers, so they can't get pregnant at all.  She is eggy, so you might see her drop some eggs and then eat them sometime soon. It's normal when she does that, so don't be alarmed. But no, she couldn't reproduce with any of the fish in your tank, so no worries!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The betta species' are bubblenesters and mouthbrooders... None are livebearers, none of what I've heard of so far. And splendens certainly aren't.

She's probably just eggy, or she ate a lot. She'll be fine. 

EDIT: Same time as Seki. lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

All bettas (by which I mean every species in the genus) externally fertilize their eggs and thus do not get pregnant.


----------



## hush956 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info guys


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Your tank is way over stocked. Mollies need at least 30 gallons, so does the algae eater, and the platies need at least a 20 gallon.


----------



## hush956 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thats is not what is recommended by petco all the fish i have i clearly looked on the description at the store and it said 10 gallons or 10 . Plus its my aquarium and my money let me care for them my way. they all seem fine in my aquarium no problems. feel sorry for those that keep bettas in small betta bowls.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Petco always does that for money, they don't really care for the fish at all...

I'll have to agree with Shaina. Plus, the tetras need to be in schools and the (probably) pleco needs to be in a 20G growout... Your tank will be too small for this. Is your tank cycled in any way?

(We're trying to help, sorry if we appear blunt)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Sooo apparently youre 151% overstocked... Go onto this site, select all the things you have and see what you get. 
http://www.aqadvisor.com/
But if you dont want to do that, luckily I did it for you... Heres the answer it gave me when I selected all your fish and tank size into the site. If I were you Id sell some fish or get a bigger tank 
In here I just assumed that by tetra you meant neons (stocking requirements are pretty much the same for tetras anyway) and by albino algae eater you meant albino bristle nose.




> Note: Betta [Female] can still become aggressive even if she doesn't show aggression right away. Not recommended to be mixed with peaceful community species. Also, they may jump - lids are recommended.
> Suggestion: If you want to keep more than 1 Platy, minimum recommend male to female ratio is 1:2 (M:F). You will be less likely to experience problem if you get even more females.
> Note: Albino Bristlenose Pleco needs driftwood.
> Warning: Albino Bristlenose Pleco is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 4 inches.
> ...


----------

